# Beat Saber a game phenomenon



## scarpelius (Jun 21, 2018)

https://store.steampowered.com/app/620980/Beat_Saber/
This is the game which made me buy a Vive VR set. 
The game is a phenomenon because it sold over 170k units at $19.99 in less than 2 months from launch.
People also claimed they've lost weight playing it (someone said 10 kg) and I believe it. After 20 minutes of gameplay I had to change my t-shirt.

Also this video  





P.S. Dual wield lightsabers is awesome.


----------

